# Night heating for pastel ball python



## Link the Noodle (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey everyone! New owner here, I was wondering if it would be ok for me to turn off the heating lamps at night for my ball python, Link. I don’t have an UTH yet, so I’m still cautious with the whole heating arrangement. I know it’s not healthy for there to not be an established day/night cycle, but I also don’t want him to freeze. Any help?


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably wrong forum as ball pythons are not legally available in Australia , so it's unlikely you'll find any LEGIT keepers or breeders here who will be able answer your questions.


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 28, 2020)

I think https://ball-pythons.net/forums/forum.php is a more suitable forum for your question


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 28, 2020)

Ball Pythons are pretty standard snakes to work with, you can keep them much like a Children's or Carpet, and let's face it, most of us keep most of our Australian pythons in much the same way as each other. Balls are very easy and generic snakes. I've worked with them in America and Asia (and by the by I absolute hate them, but they're the world's most popular snake so I figured I should have some familiarity with them).

I'm not sure with a UTH is.

Whether or not you need night heating largely depends on the temperature of the room, the enclosure (how well insulated it is), the time of year, the age of the snake, and what you're doing with it.

Depending on these variables you might want to turn the heat off for anything from 0 to 20 hours per day. I've kept them in the tropics (in Asia) with no heating, and there most people either just keep them at room temperature or use airconditioning but never heating. In Texas where I worked with them (it wasn't my setup, I was just helping out) they actually only heat in winter, and in summer they only use airconditioning, because the season keeps them warm enough in summer, sometimes too warm, and the winter gets them cool enough in winter, sometimes too cool.

What you do will depend on your own circumstances.


----------

